# Meet Jackson....



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I picked up this little guy today, he is a golden/ lab mix and what a sweet heart, he is 6 months old and loves belly rubs.....He was dumped way out in farm country.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww, what a sweet boy, you're so great Mary to take all these dogs in.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Awwww what a handsome boy! A golden/lab mix goes together like bacon and eggs. LOL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well he landed at the right place.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a very handsome boy and someone will be very lucky to adopt him.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

what a cutie.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

What a cutie...poor guy...how on Earth can people do this to such cute dogs??


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joey*

Joey is absolutely adorable!

You won't have him long!1


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

What a great looking fellow. He's so lucky you came along. How could anyone dump a beautiful dog like that?


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Glad he's not closer! LOL! I am a SUCKER for those GR/Lab mixes!!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

He's beautiful... and very lucky to have found you. I'll never understand how people can abandon a sweet pup like that. I hope he finds his forever home soon.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

What a doll he is...glad he found you and hope he finds a forever home soon!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I dont think he will have a problem finding his forever home... we already have 3 people who are coming to meet him and possibly take him home.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

There ya go all fixed. Not nueterly meaning. LOL


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you for taking him in. Who could do such a think to such a sweet dog. Breaks my heart.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

My 2 favorite breeds all mixed up in one. He's a beauty! Is he at your house?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> *My 2 favorite breeds all mixed up in one*.


Ha! Mine too...note avatar


----------

